# where has everyone gone?



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

no one seems to come on here anymore







ah well maybe soon


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Jools, I was only wondering the other day where you had got to! How are you these days?


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

hi pear im not too bad thanks apart from these damned spasms and it does not matter what i take for it they dont seem to go away until theyre ready.I have had my effexor changed to effexor xr (slow release) thing is im not getting a sleep with them, the last effexor was much better and by taking 2 before bed with my sleeping tab i was getting a good sleep, so i think ill go to my gp and ask her to put me back on the old ones hope you have been keeping ok? julie


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

COME,ON CHEER UP! WHY DONT YOU JOIN US ON THE OTHER FORUMS? SOMETIMES WE HAVE A LAUGH & YOU CAN STILL TALK ABOUT DIAGNOSTICS ETC. WEE SLICKID COWRIN TIMIROUS BEASTIE, WHATS THE PANIC IN THY BREASTIE? DINNA RUN AWA SA HASTY, WITH BICKERIN` BACKLE. (The mouse)Robert Burns.


----------



## bronzegoddess (Aug 30, 2004)

what "other forums"? just curious. also, this is my 1st post on the board here, just wanted to say hi. hope i'm doing this correctly.. is this like other chats this are posted immediatly? is any1 here? guess i'll stick around to c...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Use the hop to below to see all the other forums...They are Bulliten boards so not chatsNot so many people visit diagnositic tests...There is a chat room, look under Post New Topic up above. Sometimes there are people there...there are regularly scheduled chats, but people can go in there whenever they want.K.


----------

